# I find that Seasonal Affective Disorder makes my DR even worse



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

SAD has brought on depressive symptoms for the last 6 or 7 years of my life. It's always the same. Mid way through October I start to feel off, and as soon as the time change occurs in November, my mood drops to an all time low. I find that my mood waxes and wanes through the holiday season before beginning to creep upwards around the end of January. During these times I feel the worst DR and DP. Throughout the rest of the year DR is seldom if not non-existant. It's almost as if I have SDRD (Seasonal derealization disorder, hahaha). Luckily I am doing better than I was last year. I had a mental breakdown after a series of midterms at about exactly this time last year.

All I feel I can do is just "Weather the storm" until sunnier days.

Does anybody else find that the winter decreases their mood and increases their DP/DR?


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

Currently taking 2000IU of D3, I have TWO S.A.D lights (accidentally purchased two on eBay, haha!), and I exercise 3-4 times a week.

I find that exercise is the best help. It takes my mind off of everything and I get great euphoric effects afterwards. It's like taking a benzo without that nasty "hypnotic" feeling associated with it.


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not sure. I turn it on in the morning, but honestly it feels as though it's literally just a bright light.. maybe you have to use it in a specific way for it to have effects? I guess I should look into that a little bit more.. but as of yet, I haven't found any difference when using it.


----------

